# Champions League Final



## will.i.am86 (May 18, 2012)

Bayern Munich vs Chelsea

Anyone gonna be watching? 

I'd love to see it go down to pen kicks, but i doubt it will. I'm not rooting for either one just want to see an awesome final.


----------



## dubthrasher (May 19, 2012)

Last ten min anyones game


----------



## will.i.am86 (May 19, 2012)

The game was awesome. Won by 1 pk.


----------



## gogsyc (May 19, 2012)

edge of your set stuff


----------



## will.i.am86 (May 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, couldn't have been any better.


----------



## BigJoint7 (May 20, 2012)

Fair play to chelsea although i don't even support them, to beat Barcelona to reach this final was a triumph in itself. But to then go onto beat the Germans mightiest team on their own home turf, in a penalty shootout is unthinkable to say the least! Well done Chelsea


----------



## will.i.am86 (May 21, 2012)

Oh yeah it was a huge win for chelsea but i gotta give it to bayern they were the better team the first 75 minutes. I was so happy to watch chelsea beat barca, i can't stand barca or man utd. I'm an arsenal fan, but i can't really say anything arsenal haven't won shit for 7 years now. That penalty shootout had me off my seat the whole time. Just as awesome end to the game, but i do feel bad for schweinsteiger he'll never forget that day.


----------



## welshsmoker (May 21, 2012)

hell of a game, fair play the cockney cunts.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 21, 2012)

shit game, arjen robben couldnt hit the side of a barn. munich were robbed, useless.


----------



## Tribalbandit (May 27, 2012)

props to Chelsea for winning the Chamions league but they played poor football, defending all 90 minutes. They did beat FC Barcelona and my team SL Benfica. Dose anyone imagine how much money there president which is a russian billionar put in the team since with chelsea? I think somewhere near 800 million Euros in like 9 years only on buying players.


----------

